# Rear-Wheel Drive 200SX SE?



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Can you convert a 97 200SX SE into a SR20 powered rear wheel drive car?


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

we were thinking about it, on our last team meeting.... and it's possible, but it's too hard... you're better off doing a b14 body conversion on an s13/s14...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

So it is possible. Well, the car isn't mine, it's my friend's and hey really wants to convert it and he's even thinking all-wheel drive too soo...........to telly ou the truth, my friend really doesn't car how hard it is......knowing him  thanx though That would be sweet as hell though, an all-wheel drive 200SX........


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

If you have the $$$ and the time anything is possible. You will need both on this project.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

It's all good though. Well, it ain't my money but know my friend, it probably will be my time.....:bs:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

there is a asian b14 chassis that is AWD... if you can get all the axles and tranny you could piece it together but it would definately take money and knowledge...

-James


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

There are a few threads here and in the b13 forum on doing the awd thing, try searching there for some ideas.For RWD, get out the Sawzall and mig welder-you're gonna need em!


----------

